# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Groenten: groene bladgroenten echte vitaminen bommen

## FRANCOIS580

*Groenten: groene bladgroenten echte vitaminen bommen*

In een gezond dieet spelen groenten een hoofdrol. Ze bevatten nauwelijks calorieën en vet, zijn vezelrijk en barsten daar bovenop van alle noodzakelijke vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten. Vooral rauwe groenten laten je maximaal profiteren van hun vele gezonde eigenschappen. Maar alle soorten groenten bevatten uiteraard niet dezelfde hoeveelheden levensnoodzakelijke voedingsstoffen. Groene bladgroenten springen er écht boven uit en toch worden ze zo weinig op het menu geplaatst. Wat zijn de gezondste groene bladgroenten en hun positieve invloed op je gezondheid?

Allerlei wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen aan dat groene bladgroenten ons veruit het meeste helpen gezond, jong én in conditie te blijven. Niet alleen lichamelijk, maar zelfs geestelijk. Dat groene groenten veel te weinig worden gegeten is dan ook verwonderlijk, aan keuze en afwisseling zeker geen gebrek. Groene bladgroenten zijn echter veel meer dan de klassieke sla, spinazie andijvie en kool. Allerlei vergeten groenten als warmoes, snijbiet, radijsloof en raapsteeltjes maar zeker ook Chinese kool, paksoi, postelein, waterkers, zuring, de bladeren van de kikkererwtenplant en Chinese spinazie zijn niet alleen bijzonder lekker, het zijn stuk voor stuk échte vitaminebommen.

*Boost voor lichaam én geest*
Groene bladgroenten zijn de kampioenen op het vlak van vitaminen, mineralen, vezels en antioxidanten. Wetenschappers aan de meest befaamde universiteiten zijn eensgezind en er rotsvast van overtuigd dat vooral deze groene bladgroenten je risico op het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van allerlei soorten kankers, levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten, een hoge bloeddruk en een te hoge concentratie aan slechte cholesterol sterk terug schroeven. Groene bloedgroenten zijn nu ook efficiënt tegen diabetes. Uit recente studies blijkt dat het dagelijks eten van amper honderd grammekes groene bladgroenten je risico met bijna 20 procent verminderd! En als je weet dat de minimum hoeveelheid aanbevolen groenten 300 gram per dag bedraagt, is je gezondheidsrekening wellicht vlug gemaakt…

*Gezonde bestanddelen van groene bladgroenten*
Het gehalte aan voedingsstoffen in (groene) bladgroenten is uiteraard afhankelijk van verschillende factoren waaronder het seizoen en de bodemgesteldheid, maar ook de bemesting en het klimaat de belangrijkste zijn.

Vanwege hun hoge concentratie aan foliumzuur zijn groene bladgroenten échte aanraders voor zwangere vrouwen en zij die borstvoeding geven

*Groene bladgroenten zijn niettemin je sterkste wapen tegen:*
•* Leeftijdsgebonden oogziekten*: groene bladgroenten bevatten hoge concentraties carotenoïden. Met hun sterk oxidante werking beschermen deze carotenoïden je vooral tegen leeftijdsgebonden oogziekten als maculadegeneratie, of schade aan je netvlies met een verminderd gezichtsvermogen tot gevolg.
•*Extra weerstand:* groene bladgroenten barsten van vitamines C en K en geven je weerstand een extra boost. Ze zijn dus een sterke aanrader bij iedere seizoenswissel en zeker in aanloop naar de winter.

Lees verder...

----------

